# Meeting new people (While being broke)



## Herp (Nov 25, 2010)

Hello guise!










I'm in a transition part of my life right now. I mean, I have been in an awkward friendzone situation, which didn't went pretty well for me. I was, foolishly, expecting more than friendship from a girl that just saw me as a friend. Things happen for a reason, and I learned a lot from this experience though. But, regardless, I need to move on.

And moving on means shifting the disproportionate amount of focus that I was giving to this relationship and place on other relationships, where I can grow new fruits. Thing is, my friends hang in a pretty much closed circle: There's not much room for new people, neither there is a chance of meeting someone with romantic potential there. So I thought I should start meeting new persons around.

The problem that it is kind of creepy to meet new people at random. I also lack the courage/confidence to make such kind of approach. While I'm not oustandishly shy, approaching a complete stranger is no-go. So, I thought about starting a hobby, maybe a sport, where I can meet and make another group of friends. 

But I'm freaking broke. If I wanted to go to, let's say, a Judo class, I would have to pay for the classes, clothing, etc, etc. I can't afford this. So, that's why I came here.

I would like some advice on how and where meet new people. I want to renew my friendship circle so I can let go of this unhealthy friendship I had and have some fun in the process.

Could you guys help me?


----------



## jbking (Jun 4, 2010)

I have more than a few meetup groups that meet for free and with various intentions. Some may just meet for support, some may meet to socialize and others could have other activities around town. In Calgary, during Stampede there are numerous free breakfasts that can be a place to get something to eat and thus save money while also possibly meeting new people. Nuit Blanche was a new festival this year that was free here in Calgary though other cities have had them.

Aside from meetup, consider local volunteering opportunities where you may meet people and in theory this should be relatively cheap since you are giving time and expertise rather than money. Serving at homeless shelters can be one idea here though there may be others that can be useful for getting out there to meet people and make connections.

While taking a Judo class may have costs associated with it, some places may offer discounted rates for classes if you are poor. Not to say you really are that way but there can be assistance in some cases here if you ask for it. There can also be groups where people want to practice something new and thus want to find others that are OK with learning something from a less than professional source.


----------



## Herp (Nov 25, 2010)

@jbking

Hey, thanks for the advice!

I'll be looking forward to voluteering. I forgot to metion that I'm not in North America, so Calgary is a bit off-limits for me. :tongue:


----------

